# Concealed Carry in Virginia



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

This maybe a dumb ? but i think im just reading to much online and getting overwhelmed with info. ? is once you have a Concealed Handgun Permit can you carry a load semi auto hand gun basically mainly anywhere other then places stating no firearms and placed like courthouse,airports, churches and goverment builds and so on .... what confuses me is this : 

§ 18.2-308. Personal protection; carrying concealed weapons; when lawful to carry.

A. If any person carries about his person, hidden from common observation, (i) any pistol, revolver, or other weapon designed or intended to propel a missile of any kind by action of an explosion of any combustible material; (ii) any dirk, bowie knife, switchblade knife, ballistic knife, machete, razor, slingshot, spring stick, metal knucks, or blackjack; (iii) any flailing instrument consisting of two or more rigid parts connected in such a manner as to allow them to swing freely, which may be known as a nun chahka, nun chuck, nunchaku, shuriken, or fighting chain; (iv) any disc, of whatever configuration, having at least two points or pointed blades which is designed to be thrown or propelled and which may be known as a throwing star or oriental dart; or (v) any weapon of like kind as those enumerated in this subsection, he shall be guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor. A second violation of this section or a conviction under this section subsequent to any conviction under any substantially similar ordinance of any county, city, or town shall be punishable as a Class 6 felony, and a third or subsequent such violation shall be punishable as a Class 5 felony. For the purpose of this section, a weapon shall be deemed to be hidden from common observation when it is observable but is of such deceptive appearance as to disguise the weapon's true natur 

Once i have CHP can i carry loaded semi anywhere in my car while on highway?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> Once i have CHP can i carry loaded semi anywhere in my car while on highway?


Correct.

However, the Blue Ridge Parkway may still be off limits for carry, it was while I lived there but that may have changed.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I cannot say as each state,county and such has its own laws.Advice from someone such as me could land you in serious trouble.I do suggest you reading-In The Gravest Extreme by Massad Ayoob.He breaks down laws into a laymans terms and gives a broad approach to interpretting the law.Also he has a mini-series on Judicous use of Deadly Force on youtube.I printed out my states CHL laws and have them in a folder.No matter how many times I read it I have a hard time of understanding some of it.I will say this,read all you can from RELIABLE sources and form your plan of action that you can live with.Too much thinking about it could cause hesitation that could cost you your life.No matter what or how or anything else,you should be prepared to take another life without hesitation.


----------



## on3idwilly (Jun 7, 2012)

skullfr said:


> I cannot say as each state,county and such has its own laws.Advice from someone such as me could land you in serious trouble.I do suggest you reading-In The Gravest Extreme by Massad Ayoob.He breaks down laws into a laymans terms and gives a broad approach to interpretting the law.Also he has a mini-series on Judicous use of Deadly Force on youtube.I printed out my states CHL laws and have them in a folder.No matter how many times I read it I have a hard time of understanding some of it.I will say this,read all you can from RELIABLE sources and form your plan of action that you can live with.Too much thinking about it could cause hesitation that could cost you your life.No matter what or how or anything else,you should be prepared to take another life without hesitation.


Thanks a lot and i will def. look into that book.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

The best place for any questions you have regarding VA is Virginia Citizens Defense League, Inc. (VCDL). Check out their website and you can also email any other questions you may have.


----------

